# Pride of Bilbao



## bowlingking (Apr 21, 2009)

hi all just a quick one dies any one know what is happening to pride of bilbao as i put some pictures on and seen one that shows a blue lower paint job and it looks like the old P&O livery 
many thanks bowlingking aka neil


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

She is currently in Falmouth and now out of drydock.
I saw her yesterday and she has a blue hull and white funnel (In Tottenham colours!)
probably about to be renamed Pride of North London.
I am there again on Friday, I will take my camera.


----------



## hsc viking (Apr 13, 2008)

She has been returned to her owners, 'Irish Ferries' and she is going to be painted in their livery. It is rumoured that Irish Ferries are planning on putting her back on her route but under their own service.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Now that will be interesting. As Brittany Ferries have purchased the Cap Finistere to cover the route from next March. 
I no doubt the POB is much more comfortable than CP.

Wonder if there could be a price war - could do with the price being reduced.

Hawkey01


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

hsc viking said:


> She has been returned to her owners, 'Irish Ferries' and she is going to be painted in their livery. It is rumoured that Irish Ferries are planning on putting her back on her route but under their own service.


First I have heard of this, but good news if true. 

David


----------



## steviej (Dec 23, 2006)

Pompeyfan said:


> First I have heard of this, but good news if true.
> 
> David


Yes. This could be good news if it's true. If the only provider to Spain is Brittanty Ferries. Prices will surely rise.


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Pride of Bilbao to return to the Baltic*

St.Peter Line has bought Pride of Bilbao from the Irish Continental Group. She will be given an interior refit to bring her up to current European standards before a Spring 2011 debut from Stockholm to St.Petersburg on crossings scheduled to take 25 hours each way.

St.Peter Line have yet to confirm rumours that the chosen name will be PRINCESS ANASTASIA. It means a return to the Baltic for a vessel delivered from Turku, Finland in 1986 and initially used as OLYMPIA on Viking Lines Stockholm-Helsinki route.


----------



## paull.happyhiker (Mar 16, 2009)

Bilbao is now under way heading for Skagen more on her course here http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/da...datasource=SHIPS_CURRENT&app=&mode=&B1=Search Also more on her new owners and service here:http://www.stpeterline.com/en/NewsArchive/tabid/115/vw/1/ItemID/39/Default.aspx


----------

